# Uncut, unedited typical practice session... just a little insight



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a video that was requested showing an uncut unedited practice shooting session during one of my breaks I take from making slingshots.

I have to take breaks during the day when it's hot because the mask I have to wear while working on G10 and the Micartas restricts my breathing and makes me get very hot... so I have to take a break to cool back down... and doing a little slingshot shooting as shown in this video is the way I do it.

Also I had one, well more than one guy, think that all I do is show only the successful shots because they are few and far between... and that the actual groups I shoot are probably very large.... Well, going by the standard of what I shoot with a rifle or pistol, yes the groups I shoot can be a little large...

Shooting a slingshot from 50 feet firing 20 shots I may make a group that is as large as 2 1/2" because of the stray shot or two... about 90% of the shots will be well within an inch.

Using my guns, most of time the group wouldn't be bigger than a dime...
so yes that's why I shoot a slingshot... it's far more challenging than shooting a gun.

EVERY mistake is magnified much more than with a rifle, plus you're dealing with pull/draw forces, pouch slippage, temperature variances, so forth and so on... Slingshot shooters have many many more variables to contend with, so of course the groups will be bigger.

Anyway, regardless of the unkind remarks some have chosen to make public... now you can see an uncut practice session if you so desire... and you'll notice (since you can actually see the ammo flight most of the time) that the groups even at 50-55 feet are less than two inches throughout the entirety of this session.

The reason I would ever think myself qualified to advise or help others in their quest for shooting excellence, is because I have personally experienced it... and although many say I am pretty close to as good as it gets, I did not get there alone. I used many other's ideas, knowledge and experience to help me and I just felt it right to give back...
That is why I do these videos... because honestly if I wanted to just show off and make you believe in the truly impossible... there's many many things I could do to pull it off. Everything I do is absolutely real and for the benefit of others in their quest for personal fulfillment.

The only reason I seem to be on a higher level than most, is because I'm standing on the shoulders of giants... now you can stand on mine by taking to heart what I share in these videos.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes! Like! Like! Like! 
Thank you Master Hays.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Perfect practice makes perfect. I do believe truer words have not been spoken Bill ,and as always you are a truly amazing person and slinger. :bowdown:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill

I'm a believer and always was. The sad thing for the disbelievers is they never really learn to shoot. You can't do something you believe is impossible. I would have probably never lit a match or cut a card without you paving the way.You didn't keep it to yourself.You allowed others to succeed also. You have inspired many of us and are an icon in the slingshot world. I love your videos slingshot designs. Keep doing what you do and don't pay no mind to the 10 foot tin can plinkers.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder why anyone would doubt what you do? I have been watching you ever since you joined this forum and never once did I hear you make a statement that you didn't back up, nor did I ever detect anything "clever" in your videos, designed to fool us. You speak plainly and make everything simple and plain to see. You don't need to defend anything.

P.S. I know you two have had your differences, but I'd say the same about Darrell.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great stuff, Bill. The sad thing is ... even those who have the temerity to criticize you could not do what you do with all the video editing in the world. Thanks for all your great work ... just keep it up!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Like I've said before. Bill Hayes The Master. ????


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

First time I viewed one of your videos I was amazed. The 400 foot coke can shot stands out to me. Then the card cuts and match lights I was thinking how is this possible? Now thanks to your generosity and challenging spirit I have cut cards and lit matches. This only makes me realize how truly amazing your skills are! Hitting the match so consistently is hard to do! You make it look easy. You are very talented! I love to watch you shoot! Thanks for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Being able to say 'look at me...look at what I can do' is all fine and dandy, and this world is full of those. But helping others to become better, inspiring others to try, or better yet do, things they thought were not possible...that is one of my definitions of class. That is one of the reasons I like this forum so much... there is a lot of class here and Bill, you are among the highest of the class acts. Not only do you love what you do, but you want others to love it as much as you do. I like the fact that you want others to keep raising the bar, not just sit and watch. I also like that you haven't forgotten the people that have helped you along the way. No one becomes great at anything without the help of others...NO ONE.

Bill, keep on doing what you do....many of us are greatful for it.

Todd


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

in my whole time on this forum, ive known you to be an honest, encouraging and very positive person. i dont see an ego in your videos, all i see is - heres proof, if i can do it, you can also and i will help you. your generous with your time in making videos, sharing templates and holding contests (arrowshot, fan boi here). im just glad to see that the "rantor" and the "haterz" havent discouraged you in any way.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Think i'd best go back in the garden and just keep practicing


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your support Guys.... it's truly a blessing to know that we're doing at least a few things right.

I do believe there's more than a few on this forum that can do the same things I do... it's just a matter of doing the right type of practices and REALLY pushing your limits.

Always remember the one truest axiom... if you're not growing, you're dying.

So push yourself, make yourself get better, keep improving... keep growing.


----------

